# Need PDA-selection advice



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have been using the Palm M-515 for several years now and the battery is finally needing replacement for the second time. I don't contionously keep up with whatever is the latest and greatest; I just use it. I need help selecting a new PDA.

I like the larger screen of the Palm T/X and I really like its landscape display mode. The only thing I need to settle now is something about a phone book which I think is probably not available; but, I just need to be sure before I purchase the T/X.

My city has a phone directory available on CD that is great for desktop computers. Is there any PDA that anyone knows of that might run this application? The program isn't specifically designed for anything but IBM-compatible desktops.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

PDA's cannot run desktop software sorry to say. Even if you went Windows Mobile 5.0 you would not be able to do that.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I had about decided that before I asked; but, not being a PDA expert, I just wanted to be sure before I made the purchase rather than find out later that there was a PDA (that I missed) that would.

Thanks.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

NP. PDA's run off their own code and something coded for a PC would not process right.

Now there are some other fun things like C64 emulators, Palm emulators, and more for the PocketPC's out there. But PDA's don't have the sheer processor capability to emulate a PC (yet  )


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I considered Pocket PC in the past. As a matter of fact, my first hand-held was an HP Jornada. The freezes were a relatively rare problem; but, the sync problems were an every-day thing. There was no way I was going to sync more than once without rebooting the computer. After the first sync, the system simply would not recognize the Pocket PC was in its cradle unless I rebooted.

The HP rep for my area finally realized I was not going to go away nor give him any peace and confided in me that was a common problem but that most people didn't notice it because most don't sync more than once a day. And, most rebooted their PCs at least once a day. That's when I investigated and found I was barely within the store's return policy and insisted on a swap to a Palm.

After that, sync problems faded into history. I've had to do a soft reset on my Palm only three times in about six years.

The Pocket PC's expanded capability seems to come at the price of reliability.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah we all have our bad stories.... Mine was wanting to be able to do more than 1 thing at a time and on the palm devices you have to close out of an app just to get another to open. With the PPC this freedom alone was enough to convert me.

but if your happy your happy and thats all that matters no matter what it is you use


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds as if you've given up the phone book CD without giving the forum any information about it.

Is it an "installed" program on the PC or does the PC just read data from the CD in one of the many formats available?

In what format is the phone book data? (e.g. is it in MS Word, PDF, *.txt, or what?)

With more information, someone may be able to find a solution for you. There are many conversion programs and other solutions available.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The phone book program can be run from the CD by doing a limited install. In that case, the CD must be in the drive to access its data.

A full install places all files on the desktop computer and the CD can then be put away permanently.

The displayed phone numbers appear to be in Adobe Reader or some similar format as the displayed page looks exactly like a regular printed paper page from a phone book. Also, the page numbers exactly match the printed directory with every page beginning and ending with the same names, page for page. Even the long lines across the tops and bottoms of the pages are there along with the page numbers. To be clear, if one could print a page from this program, place it on top of a page from the printed directory and hold it up to a light, it would be an exact match, spaces, dots, columns and all.

Also, the Yellow Pages section of the program exactly match the appearance of the printed directory, which in my opinion this lack of planning makes the Yellow Pages largely unusable. 

If I could, I would crack this database and make something that would run on my Palm, I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Not that this would help; but, this is a list of all files on the CD:

on_ramp.exe
setup.exe
srvupg.ins
books\bir05
books\biy05
books\_bksinst.eza
books\commlist.ezn
books\biy05\s00
books\biy05\s01
books\biy05\s02
books\biy05\xtr
books\biy05\biy05.ezb
books\biy05\biy05cov.ezp
books\biy05\xtr\aa.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\ga.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\kiss1.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\kiss2.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\kiss3.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\pl.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\pv.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\realpage.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\realpgs.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\rod.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\sec.ezg
books\biy05\xtr\us.ezg
books\biy05\s02\images
books\biy05\s02\biy05bns.ezn
books\biy05\s02\biy05yft.ezn
books\biy05\s02\biy05yft.ezt
books\biy05\s02\biy05yp.ezp
books\biy05\s02\topcateg.htm
books\biy05\s02\images\acctg.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\acheat.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\airlin.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\animal.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\attorny.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\autdeal.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\autpart.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\autrepr.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\autrnt.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\bakery.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\banks.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\beauty.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\beauty2.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\buildng.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\carpet.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\chemi.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\chiropr.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\church.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\cleaning.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\comput.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\contrctr.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\decorate.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\dentist.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\deptst.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\dryer.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\electr.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\events.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\excvt.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\florst.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\food.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\fstfood.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\funeral.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\furntr.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\golf.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\grocer.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\hosptl.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\hotels.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\hrdwar.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\insurnc.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\intrnet.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\lab.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\lumber.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\machine.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\mainte.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\mtrcyc.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\music.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\optmtrst.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\paint.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\photo.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\phrmac.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\physcn.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\pizza.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\pkgshpg.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\plumbr.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\reales.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\realesfr.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\realessp.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\restaur.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\restaur2.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\school.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\school2.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\secur.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\servc.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\shopping.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\sports.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\stove.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\suppli.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\telephn.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\televis.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\theatr.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\tires.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\tourism.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\towing.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\transprt.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\tree.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\vets.gif
books\biy05\s02\images\weddng.gif
books\biy05\s01\biy05gov.ezn
books\biy05\s01\biy05gov.ezp
books\biy05\s01\biy05gov.ezt
books\biy05\s01\biy05wp.ezn
books\biy05\s01\biy05wp.ezp
books\biy05\s00\biy05cft.ezn
books\biy05\s00\biy05cft.ezt
books\biy05\s00\biy05cou.ezp
books\biy05\s00\biy05gds.ezn
books\biy05\s00\biy05gds.ezp
books\biy05\s00\biy05gds.ezt
books\bir05\s00
books\bir05\s01
books\bir05\xtr
books\bir05\bir05.ezb
books\bir05\bir05cov.ezp
books\bir05\xtr\ang.ezg
books\bir05\xtr\pre.ezg
books\bir05\xtr\realpage.ezg
books\bir05\xtr\realpgs.ezg
books\bir05\s01\bir05bus.ezn
books\bir05\s01\bir05bus.ezp
books\bir05\s01\bir05gov.ezp
books\bir05\s01\bir05lee.ezn
books\bir05\s01\bir05lee.ezp
books\bir05\s01\bir05qf.ezp
books\bir05\s01\bir05res.ezn
books\bir05\s01\bir05res.ezp
books\bir05\s00\bir05cg.ezp
books\bir05\s00\homeland.ezp
books\bir05\s00\sponsor.ezp
intranet\unix
intranet\admntool.exe
intranet\url_adj.exe
intranet\unix\activex.htm
intranet\unix\client32.exe
intranet\unix\cont_btn.gif
intranet\unix\download.htm
intranet\unix\downwin.htm
intranet\unix\error.htm
intranet\unix\error1.htm
intranet\unix\ezin_bsa.gif
intranet\unix\ezin_bsa.htm
intranet\unix\ezinit.cab
intranet\unix\here_btn.gif
intranet\unix\index.htm
intranet\unix\license.txt
intranet\unix\logo.gif
intranet\unix\macintro.htm
intranet\unix\scrnshot.gif
intranet\unix\secureok.htm
intranet\unix\security.gif
intranet\unix\setup.sh
intranet\unix\setupax.exe
intranet\unix\success.htm
intranet\unix\try_btn.gif
intranet\unix\tryagain.htm
intranet\unix\warning.gif
mac\ezimage.bin
winapp32\help
winapp32\xtr
winapp32\boost.dll
winapp32\dtype32.dll
winapp32\dtype32x.dll
winapp32\extres.dll
winapp32\ezpages.ctl
winapp32\ezpages.exe
winapp32\xtr\images
winapp32\xtr\mapus.htm
winapp32\xtr\tearpage.htm
winapp32\xtr\userface.htm
winapp32\xtr\images\bullet.gif
winapp32\xtr\images\mapus.gif
winapp32\xtr\images\search.gif
winapp32\help\images
winapp32\help\about.htm
winapp32\help\addcover.htm
winapp32\help\blist.htm
winapp32\help\business.htm
winapp32\help\commun.htm
winapp32\help\dir.htm
winapp32\help\enddex.htm
winapp32\help\export1.htm
winapp32\help\export2.htm
winapp32\help\ez.htm
winapp32\help\help.css
winapp32\help\help.htm
winapp32\help\hints.htm
winapp32\help\index.htm
winapp32\help\map.htm
winapp32\help\maps.htm
winapp32\help\menubar.htm
winapp32\help\notes.htm
winapp32\help\obtnhead.htm
winapp32\help\online.htm
winapp32\help\order.htm
winapp32\help\popular.htm
winapp32\help\privacy.htm
winapp32\help\rlist.htm
winapp32\help\search.htm
winapp32\help\select.htm
winapp32\help\selfdex.htm
winapp32\help\specpage.htm
winapp32\help\system.htm
winapp32\help\title.htm
winapp32\help\images\autofit.gif
winapp32\help\images\back.gif
winapp32\help\images\bname.gif
winapp32\help\images\bnsearch.gif
winapp32\help\images\boptions.gif
winapp32\help\images\branding.gif
winapp32\help\images\bullet.gif
winapp32\help\images\buslist.gif
winapp32\help\images\category.gif
winapp32\help\images\close.gif
winapp32\help\images\commun.gif
winapp32\help\images\export.gif
winapp32\help\images\export1.gif
winapp32\help\images\export2.gif
winapp32\help\images\export3.gif
winapp32\help\images\export4.gif
winapp32\help\images\export5.gif
winapp32\help\images\export6.gif
winapp32\help\images\export7.gif
winapp32\help\images\ezview.gif
winapp32\help\images\facing.gif
winapp32\help\images\fdefault.gif
winapp32\help\images\fitall.gif
winapp32\help\images\fitpage.gif
winapp32\help\images\fitwidth.gif
winapp32\help\images\forward.gif
winapp32\help\images\head1.gif
winapp32\help\images\help.gif
winapp32\help\images\local.gif
winapp32\help\images\logo.gif
winapp32\help\images\logo.jpg
winapp32\help\images\map.gif
winapp32\help\images\mapit.gif
winapp32\help\images\minimize.gif
winapp32\help\images\mynotes.gif
winapp32\help\images\note.gif
winapp32\help\images\online1.gif
winapp32\help\images\online2.gif
winapp32\help\images\onlinlst.gif
winapp32\help\images\options.gif
winapp32\help\images\page.gif
winapp32\help\images\popular.gif
winapp32\help\images\print.gif
winapp32\help\images\rsearch.gif
winapp32\help\images\save1.gif
winapp32\help\images\tab1.gif
winapp32\help\images\tab2.gif
winapp32\help\images\tab3.gif
winapp32\help\images\tab4.gif
winapp32\help\images\tab5.gif
winapp32\help\images\tab6.gif
winapp32\help\images\tab7.gif
winapp32\help\images\tabs.gif
winapp32\help\images\title.gif
winapp32\help\images\view.gif
winapp32\help\images\zoomin.gif
winapp32\help\images\zoomout.gif


----------

